# Naming your Kayak



## FiftyCal (Sep 1, 2010)

Having just recently got my Revo, most of my mates are now pestering me to name it. Some say I should name it after a female, but I personally think it sounds lame, and I have no missus, so I dont have someone to whip me into naming it after them. I considered WW2 german ship names, since they sound cool, but since I am a smartarse, I have decided to name my yak "Below Me". Reason being, the water, fish, etc are below me, and if you say it out loud it sounds dirty/funny.

What have you all named your yak?

I have found viewtopic.php?f=12&t=25276&p=317915&hilit=decal#p317915 so I will probably try and go through the forum member for a decal.


----------



## shiznic (May 14, 2008)

My mistress.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

I planned to have decals made; "Dive, Dive, Dive" for the bow of the AI as that's what they tend to do in high winds and choppy conditions, also because I use the AI as a scuba diving platform, never got it done though!!


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

I have Andybear decals on my yak! Does this mean she is named after me?......Do I now have gender issues? I have also once used "andybear" as my radio callsign.

Cheers all Andybear


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

I have a plan to own a kayak - taffy 1, boat - taffy 2, plane - taffy 3, & rocket ship - taffy 4. My car doesn't count as I share it with the missus. So I guess that means that my yak must be taffy 1


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

paulthetaffy said:


> I have a plan to own a kayak - taffy 1, boat - taffy 2, plane - taffy 3, & rocket ship - taffy 4. My car doesn't count as I share it with the missus. So I guess that means that my yak must be taffy 1


Car would/could be - 1/2taffy


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

ELM said:


> paulthetaffy said:
> 
> 
> > I have a plan to own a kayak - taffy 1, boat - taffy 2, plane - taffy 3, & rocket ship - taffy 4. My car doesn't count as I share it with the missus. So I guess that means that my yak must be taffy 1
> ...


Love it!


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

I'm thinking Big Betty for my PA. I kind of like the looks I get from other motorists as I cruise home with a boat on the roof a my wifes Subaru Impreza. I reckon the name will make em laugh more


----------



## homemade (Jan 24, 2008)

Called my Jem sabalo 'Why Why Why' after a Ytube clip someone posted a few years ago..............

SWMBOS wadefish I left to her to name ...........she came up with "Mine Mine Mine"


----------



## LordBug (Nov 30, 2010)

If a name doesn't come to you, then you shouldn't force it.
The car that I've been driving for the past five years is still nameless, pretty much "the car". My four wheel drive that I purchased this year was named before I even had her in my possession, and the name really fits 

It's all about what feels right. And it's nice to be able to pet said inanimate object and "Thanks so&so" when you get to the other side of a hairy situation


----------



## tomca (Dec 1, 2007)

my Pacer was named Sharkbait after an incident with a Brisbane River bullshark.
My first hobie was 2nd hand and at that stage unnamed, but after an encounter with what seemed a massive tiger shark in Moreton Bay named it Orca. That hull cracked a few years later and took a lot of water offshore, so the replacement hull was christened Unsinkable 2. 
I agree that the name must come to you or at the least have some sort of meaning to you


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

I named my Swing "Snapp Decision" seeing i generally chase snapper and it was a snap decision to buy this yak.


----------



## RevvedUp (Apr 26, 2010)

I named my yak 'Rev'd Up', seeing its a Hobie Revolution, I tried to link it to the Revo and also the fact that the thought of going fishing always revs me up a bit. 
Not easy coming up with a name.


----------



## pavo (Jul 14, 2009)

Scull drag. As more often than not I scull to many beers the night before and have to drag my sorry ass out of bed to go fishing the next day.


----------



## Fozzy (Sep 17, 2010)

My AI is Named "Plastic Pleasure"

Mainly cos it sounds dirty and im quite Juvenile


----------



## gummyshark (Jan 12, 2010)

was going to name my yak after an old girlfriend :lol: nope went and called my yak MISSIE after 
a female cat , my kids and i grew up with, i love it and so do my 3 sons  missie the cat loved fish as well :lol: 
as for my car i call here bettsie 8) good comments guys  got me laughing with that name Fozzy great name ;-) 
cheers yakers gummyshark norm ;-)


----------



## RevvedUp (Apr 26, 2010)

Fozzy said:


> My AI is Named "Plastic Pleasure"
> 
> Mainly cos it sounds dirty and im quite Juvenile


 I like it!!


----------



## Gene (Jan 9, 2008)

I was thinking of naming mine "The Garden", so that if the wife asks I'm out in the garden.


----------



## NoelMc (Feb 6, 2010)

"Miralte"
"The Boat" in a local indingenous dialect.
There is an amazing story about two kids who had an amazing journey to see their first ever boat (desert people).
However, in respect, i think i would like to ask permission.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

My wife once referred to mine as _"that f'ing litle yellow boat"_ but I haven't named it because I can't think of a cool unique name.


----------



## Fisherholic18 (Dec 11, 2010)

I was thinking of naming mine assasination, this is because i will sneak up on the fish, and they will fall prey to my range of lures mwahahahaha


----------



## margray1962 (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi my mate Joe and i have just recently finished building our own kayaks okwata 15s when we were nearing completion joe asked his wife what he should call it , as quick as a flash she said "white elephant".He has now mounted a small white elephant on the bow .and is using his yak regularly to try to prove her wrong.
P.s. I did not ask my wife for a name 
regards cridgie


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

never named yak but my boats are given names..ss minnow..scharnhorst....bismarck..graf spee


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

My yak is called Agent Orange, because it's orange and it sounds cool. :lol:


----------



## alcbb (Dec 2, 2008)

i have a tempo, nicked named "the barge"


----------



## Scruffy (Nov 9, 2008)

I was going to name my AI old Yella but that name is taken so I think I will name it the Golden Girl ( Goldy) for short.
That show the Golden Girls used to crack me up.Got a lot of pleasure from watching it.Hopefully I will get as much pleasure 
from my Golden Papaya AI.


----------



## Sim (Mar 8, 2011)

tomca said:


> my Pacer was named Sharkbait after an incident with a Brisbane River bullshark.
> My first hobie was 2nd hand and at that stage unnamed, but after an encounter with what seemed a massive tiger shark in Moreton Bay named it Orca. That hull cracked a few years later and took a lot of water offshore, so the replacement hull was christened Unsinkable 2.
> I agree that the name must come to you or at the least have some sort of meaning to you


 :shock: 
I was a bit concerned it said Unsinkable 11 for a moment there..


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,
I think my yaks name is officially andybear now. I bought an EPIRB recently, and in the registration process, indicated the ships name as andybear, and as its callsign. I guess there is no getting away from it now, 'cos its very unlucky to change the name of a boat or ship 8)

Cheers andybear....and the ship andybear :lol:


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

mine will be called eagle
does anyone know where you can get the name in reflective material


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

Fozzy said:


> My AI is Named "Plastic Pleasure"
> 
> Mainly cos it sounds dirty and im quite Juvenile


wont be funny if you get a whole in it - the kayak or the other


----------



## roscoe (Feb 11, 2011)

R Sup.

That's how I ended up the first time in tried to get out of it on a slippery ramp.


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

was going to name my yak *"carnaffordaboat"* when I first got her, which reflected my mentality at the time. However now I have discovered the joys of kayak fishing Im not sure I would give up the yak if I could afford a boat.


----------



## greenfish (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi all, having a bright red Nataive watercraft the name came quite quickly as it attacks fish from every direction "THE RED BARON"
But having a father whos an ex RAF lancaster bomber pilot I had to draw the line at putting swastikas on it.........Greenfish


----------



## legs2691 (Jun 19, 2010)

I bought my tempo second hand, and the previous owner had moved fitting around all over the boat, but hadn't sealed off any of the old screw holes.

When I went to fit the missing fittings, I kept finding more and more screw holes. I said it had more holes than a sieve. That name has stuck, so Mrs. bought me stickers for xmas.......


----------



## WattaReelDrag (Apr 19, 2009)

MUSSEL BOUND...(below is a sticker I made for it)
Because when I was thinking of a name for my Kayak I thought about how much effort paddling is and came up with this play of words.


----------



## RP243 (Feb 21, 2011)

I call mine sea biscuit as in certain cercumstances i feel as though i am quite edible. i.e. when i go for jews at night.


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

my new PA will be called "rubber tales" had the stickers made for the old PA. but never got around to fitting them. the reason i chose that is coz i only really ever fish plastics.


----------



## bomberjames (Dec 5, 2007)

I call mine the [Sieve]
I've drilled that many bloody holes in it... :lol:


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

or if i get an AI ill call it N.A.S.A..... not a sailors a$$hole


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I think I've posted this before on here. De ja vu, anyway.

I paddle a lime green OK. Fish taste great w/ lime --as does some beer, tequila, rum and coke etc. I live ~100miles from Old Mexico.
Thus, _Con Limón_.

To reprise the last time I posted this:
Yes limon is lemon in some Latino countries, but in Mexico limon is lime, as limes are common in MEX and lemons are not.
Lima is a city in Peru and a nasty tasting legume.

When I need to contact officials (Local Lifeguard Boat, Orange County Sheriff Boat, Harbor Patrol, US Coast Guard) from my kayak on the VHF, I use Green Kayak 1, as a kayak is not a named, registered vessel.


----------

